# frog ID



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
A little back ground on these, I met a guy at Repticon's last show had some conversation and made an agreement to trade some Tad's. these are supposed to be F1 Yellow Sip's from SNDF imports. I am starting to have doubts as my Green Sip's have no coloration like this on the leg area. Any help om these would be helpful.


Thanks Scott


----------

